# How important is a bubble-level for your tripod head?



## splproductions (Dec 20, 2011)

I just bought the Manfrotto 055XB tripod and the 391RC2 head.

Manfrotto Classic Tripod - Black - 055 Series
Manfrotto 3-Way Aluminum Photo Video Head with QR 200PL-14 Plate - Three Way

Am I going to regret not having a level on the head?  I'm just getting into photography, so I'm not really sure how crucial that is.  Most of what I do is landscape, and now that I have kids, family portraits, family events, etc.  (I also really want a head that allows me to do video).  I've been taking point-and-shoot photos for years and never really seemed to have an issue with keeping my photos straight, and anything that was noticeably off I've just adjusted in Photoshop.

Should I consider getting a different head, or will I be fine without a level?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

They make bubble levels that clip into the hotshoe.  You may want to look into one of those.

Some people never use it, others do.  It's just a personal preference type thing.  Personally, I use mine all the time.

I will say though that the kind that go in the hotshoe are more useful.  The one on the tripod head does nothing for you in portrait orientation...


----------



## splproductions (Dec 20, 2011)

I think most of the time I'm going to have my Speedlight attached to the hotshoe.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Then why do you need a tripod?

Sorry, but if you're using on camera flash, I can't think of very many situations where you would also need a tripod...


----------



## splproductions (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol... true.  There will be a fair amount of situations though where I'm taking family photos and I'll be triggering the camera with a remote.  I guess those are probably the only situations where I'd use the flash with the tripod... any photo that I'm in.

I'm guessing then that a level probably won't be too crucial for me, and if I need one I can get the hotshoe ones.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

In that case, just level everything out before you put the flash on.  That's pretty much all you can do without a level on the tripod head (which will only work in landscape orientation).

Those levels that attach to the hotshoe are typically $20-30.

Here's one:
LensCoat 3 Axis Hot Shoe Bubble Level LCBL3X B&H Photo Video


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 20, 2011)

Lightroom/Photoshop will level anything too


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 20, 2011)

One perk of having a built-in level in the camera. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Lightroom/Photoshop will level anything too


With cropping...

Better to get it right in camera, IMO.


----------



## ConradM (Dec 20, 2011)

My sunpak has 3 different bubble levels but I usually use the level in live view on my sony.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom/Photoshop will level anything too
> ...



Indeed.  but I can get so very close that if i have to tweak its just a bump if any.  Thats a lot less painstaking than bubbling it in with the cam or tripod (for me)


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Then why do you need a tripod?
> 
> Sorry, but if you're using on camera flash, I can't think of very many situations where you would also need a tripod...


What about when doing slow synch?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do you need a tripod?
> ...


That was one of the very few situations I could think of where the tripod/flash combo would be needed.  Even then, depending on the exact circumstances, a tripod won't always help.

Most other examples I can think of, the flash would be off camera...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 20, 2011)

With digital photos and high pixel count, it is not that necessary anymore to get it very level.  Just make sure you leave plenty of room.   If you shoot with film however...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> With digital photos and high pixel count, it is not that necessary anymore to get it very level.  Just make sure you leave plenty of room.   *If you shoot with film however...*


The same rules apply, for the most part.  I don't get my film shots 100% level sometimes.  If I need to, I'm not worried about fixing it in post.

It would be different (how much, I'm not sure) if you had a 100% wet process though.  I have a hybrid process.  Once it's scanned and on the computer, the workflow is no different than any other digital image.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 20, 2011)

Something like these makes the whole thing an non issue as well as making setup much quicker. 

Manfrotto 438 Compact Leveling Head - Ball Camera Leveler 438

Manfrotto 338 QTVR Leveling Base 338 B&H Photo Video


----------

